# Bull Canvasback mount!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Bird shot in N.D. and was really feathered out nice for a Dakota Can. Hope to pop a few of these myself this year. Thanks for checkin' out!


----------



## limitsbynoon (Aug 25, 2008)

Abosutely awesome, I need of of those in my collection, nice nice bird, way to go :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful specimen Rick!

Nice work as always!

Can you add a zoomed in shot that just shows the bird from the back forward?

I love the detail and full plumage of that bird!

Did someone shoot him in North Dakota?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Nice work Rick! I've always wanted one for the wall, but I can't ever seem to find any in the corn fields. 8) Maybe this year I can talk myself into one water hunt...


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I like the position of the canvasback...

Nice work!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

R y a n said:


> Absolutely beautiful specimen Rick!
> 
> Nice work as always!
> 
> ...


Yep, it was shot by a guy who lives in Pingree. I believe he shot it near Jamestown...Your ol' stompin grounds right? As requested, bird zoomed in.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice looking bull for sure.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Rick Acker said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely beautiful specimen Rick!
> ...


Yep my ol' stompin' ground! I missed an easy opportunity at a late season bull a few years back. Bright white plumage on his back, and a huge specimen... one of the biggest I've seen.

Thanks!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice mount!

wish I would've had my can bull mounted. Shot it back in 04'. Banded and couldn't read the numbers on it it was so worn down. so i sent it to maryland to have them acid etch it and it came back at over 18yrs old. said it hatched in 1986 or earlier! Wow what a mistake. oh well i do have a picture to prove it atleast!


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

to bad i cant shoot them in minnesota this year, we shot one almost everytime we went out last year


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Awsome job! That bull has gorgeous coloring


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well done Rick! :beer:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

LOoks great


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

NICE :beer: :beer:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Another great job bud! I love the poses you have for your mounts. Definitely a great variety to chose from! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Milla Tha Killa said:


> to bad i cant shoot them in minnesota this year, we shot one almost everytime we went out last year


I concur. I'm kind of peeved we can't shoot any this year. If the DNR had just left it at one a season we'd still have good numbers and we could still shoot them this year. I didn't even get one last year and that was one of my two goals for this season was to bag a bull canvasback. Then I looked in the books and it told me I can't shoot any at all 

Great mount Rick! If I get my drake pintail this year I think it's going to be sent to you :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Very nicely done mount. Congrats....


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

I better get on some cans this year since it could be the last.


----------

